# Billigesten Receiver mit HDMI/DVI Ausgang



## turbo90 (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte meinen alten Hanns.G HA191DP0 Monitor als Fernseher benutzen. Jetzt brauche ich dazu einen Receiver (DVB-S). Zunächst mal würde ich mich echt für den echt billigsten den es momentan so gibt interessieren. Der Receiver muss nicht! ein HD Receiver sein sondern kann eben auch normale Qualität übertragen (der Monitor ist ja eh nur 19").

Auf geizhals.at finde ich als billigsten leider nur ein Gerät für 99€, gestern im Realprospekt haben ich allerdings einen für 50€ gesehen.

Des weiteren würde ich mich interessieren welchen HD Receiver ihr empfehlen könntet.

mfg Turbo


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2010)

Mit HDMI gibt es doch ab 40€ ? ^^ DVB-Receiver/DVB-Receiver Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland DVI muss der ja gar nicht haben, du kannst HDMI auf DVI adaptieren.


----------



## turbo90 (26. Mai 2010)

Oh sorry das hab ich verchekt, mein Fehler.
Hat denn wer Erfahrung zB mit dem SetOne/Titan TX-700H HDMI?

Noch ne Frage:
Ich habe hier meinen aktuellen Monitor mit der max Auflösung von 1280x1024 und möchte diesen ab sofort als Fernsehern benutzen, quasi über ein HDMI Kabel + Adapter an den Receiver anschließen. Habe ich da zu befürchten dass der kein Bild überträgt? Wie ist das mit der Auflösung? Wird das runterskaliert?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2010)

Das musst Du mal ausprobieren, MÜSSTE an sich klappen - der TFT müßte das "umskalieren". Ein HD-Ready-Fernseher hat ja auch kein FullHD und kann das   Ton musst Du aber natürlich anderweitig abgreifen, d.h. der Receiver sollte auch nen Tonausgang haben - wenn Du normale PC-Boxen verwenden willst halt einen analogen Tonausgang.


Der SetOne scheint für den Preis ganz gut zu sein, siehe auch die Meinungen hier: SetOne Titan TX-700 H Digitaler Satelliten-Receiver: Amazon.de: Elektronik  der hat auch nen analogen Tonausgang (die Buchsen rot+weiß auf dem Bild mit der Rückansicht, da brauchst Du nen adapter 2x Cinch auf 3,5mm Buchse, wenn Du normale PC-Boxen anschließen willst)


----------



## turbo90 (26. Mai 2010)

genau das wäre jetzt meine 2. Frage gewesen.
Kann man Receiver so einstellen, dass wenn der Bildausgang HDMI ist der Soundausgang analog ist?


Vill könnte es ja mal jemand versuchen, der einen Digitalen Receiver über HDMI betreibt. Ich habe leider kein Gerät zum testen hier.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2010)

Der Ton sollte so oder so auch am analogen Ausgang rauskommen, schließlich haben ja viele Leute ihren Receiver per HDMI am TV, aber wollen den zusätzlich noch mit ihrer Stereoanlage verbinden. Und wenn der Tone erstmal nicht auch analog rauskommt, dann kann man das sicher in nem Menü umstellen. Vlt vorher mal beim Hersteller des Receivers die Anleitung besorgen.


----------

